# Turning a 3d Printed Barrel



## Rangertrek (Jan 10, 2019)

I did a demo video of turning a 3d Printed pen barrel.  Starts from the printed mold and goes to finished barrel for a Sierra type pen.


Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thQrzStslWc


Your comments and questions are certainly welcome.


----------



## bmac (Jan 10, 2019)

Very nice video John.

Bobby


----------



## Lucky2 (Jan 10, 2019)

John, are these ever a neat idea, they would be great for people who would like to choose their own colors for a blank. And for other reasons as well, hopefully they will be good sellers for you. I do have one issue though, and it is about how strong these blanks would be. Wouldn't they break apart if dropped on a cement or other hard floor? What would stop the small pieces from breaking away, seeing as how everything is being divided by plastic? What or how are the small pieces held in place, would the heat generated from the epoxy setting up be enough to melt them together? 

Len


----------



## moke (Jan 10, 2019)

That is an awesome blank....very nice.
You need to get rid of that glove though.....you need to read some horror stories of Woodworkers that wear gloves.  A turner in my club says, "the only thing gloves do is keep track of the severed finger after the accident they cause"
just my .02....


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 10, 2019)

Mike, that is the only time I use a glove.  Those little pieces of plastic whipping around hurt like heck.  After the case in turned off, no glove.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 10, 2019)

Very nice. Would like to see more double barrel molds.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 10, 2019)

Len, thanks for the comments.  I have actually dropped one on my shop floor and it don not break or separate.  Only one test so far.  They would be like other segments and acrylics, some will break if dropped. The small pieces are actually 'walls' in the mold.  All the walls are attached at intersections.  Heat from the epoxy does not melt the plastic.  I am going to be using another plastic that has heat properties that will stand up to Alumilite type resin.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2019)

I asked this in another thread you started so it is a redundant ??? but will all resins adhere to this plastic??  I know not all glues work well with all plastics. Have you tested with the resins being used today??  I know silmar has a tendency to shrink a bit. Does the plastic need to be treated in any way such as sanded to give tooth or a chemical used to give it a tooth??  Thanks.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 10, 2019)

Tony, I am working on double molds as time allows.  What would you like to see next?


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 10, 2019)

John T.  I have tested with Liquid Diamonds, Black Palm, and Amazing Clear Cast.  That is all I have tried to date.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2019)

Rangertrek said:


> John T.  I have tested with Liquid Diamonds, Black Palm, and Amazing Clear Cast.  That is all I have tried to date.



OK those are all epoxy resins. They stick to just about anything.


----------



## RangeRat (Jan 10, 2019)

Just watched the vid and really love the blue color and design of the blank mold. I’ll check out the blanks on your site when I have time later.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 10, 2019)

Great video John, thanks for posting


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2019)

Great Video John, and I liked the music - not at all a distraction to me.  But your calming voice almost lulled me to sleep  - just kidding.

As a wood segmenter, I really like what these molds offer those who don't want to "play with little sticks."  The design and color opportunities are wonderful - keep up the good work and good luck.  Variety and choices are good.

A very minor thought - mostly for those not familiar with segmented blanks that are best placed equi-distance from the middle of the pattern (i.e., the end caps/segments are the same thickness.  Consider sanding the ends to fit the tube before gluing in the blank to insure equal dimensions.  No critique for what you did for this video - To me you nailed the dimensions; not an easy skill for newbies who will try these molds.

Well done.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 10, 2019)

John - Nice! - I will be turning one each of your slimline and baron molds this next week - and will keep you posted.

- Bob


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Jan 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Rangertrek said:
> 
> 
> > John T.  I have tested with Liquid Diamonds, Black Palm, and Amazing Clear Cast.  That is all I have tried to date.
> ...



John, I have been watching these on Facebook and most of the people talking about them have been using either epoxy or polyurethane (Alumilite) with these molds. I do not recall anyone using poly resins in them.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 11, 2019)

The poly resins heat up while curing and can cause molds made from PLA to warp.   I will soon be using another resin, PETG, which can take the heat from those resins.

Thanks, for the comments.




djrljr said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Rangertrek said:
> ...


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks for the kind comments.  I actually had a head cold and sinus issues during the video.  So. voice was a bit scratchy. :biggrin:





mark james said:


> Great Video John, and I liked the music - not at all a distraction to me.  But your calming voice almost lulled me to sleep  - just kidding.
> 
> As a wood segmenter, I really like what these molds offer those who don't want to "play with little sticks."  The design and color opportunities are wonderful - keep up the good work and good luck.  Variety and choices are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 25, 2019)

I now have a 'bright yellow' color available plus a few new designs.


----------

